# Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?



## KaiHD7960xx (31. Mai 2010)

*Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Hi,

ich habe folgendes festegestellt:

Wenn ich über den meine Anlage (Verstärker+StandLS+Sub höre), sind die Stimmen viel leiser als der Rest? 

Hängt das damit zusammen, dass Stimmen normaler Weise über einen Front-Speaker ausgegeben werden müssten? Wenn ich normal über den TV gucke sind die Stimmen wieder normal laut im Vergleich zu den Umgebungsgeräuschen (etc..). 

Nervig ist es, da in Actionreichen Szenen der Sound viel zu laut ist und in Sprechszenen zu leise. 


Da hieße dann für mich: -> Center Speaker zwingend nachrüsten

Richtig?

(Der neue Receiver ist schon in Planung. -> Onkyo 507er , die vorgeschlagenen Denon 1709/1909 finde ich leider erst ab 300€+).



Beste Grüße & schonmal Danke im Vorraus,

Kai


----------



## Lee (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Ich nehme an du hast den DVD/Blu Ray Player Digital verbunden?

Probier es mal damit den Receiver auf 2 Channel Modus zu schalten. Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und da hat das geholfen. In meinem Fall hat der Receiver nämlich die Stimmen über den Center Speaker ausgeben wollen, aber es war keiner angeschlossen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Ähm, wobei genau ist das denn so? An sich kann das nicht sein. Der TV ist ja auch nur Stereo, da müßte die Relation der Töne dann nicht anders sein als bei Stereo per Anlage - jedenfalls wenn es um den gleichen Film abgespielt von der gleichen Quelle geht! Es gibt natürlich Filme, die für Stereo einfach beschissen abgemischt sind durch den 5.1-Wahn, da sind Gespräche gern mal nur halb so laut wie die Effekte und Musik... aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du schon mit dem gleichen Film getestet hast.

Es kann ggf. auch sein, dass bestimmte Töne an der Anlage viel besser zur Geltung kommen als am TV und es Dir daher lauter VORKOMMT als über die TVBoxen. Da wäre die Frage, wie extrem es ist...


Hast Du denn einen Stereoverstärker, oder isses 5.1 mit nur Stereoboxen dran? In letzterem: vlt. is der Receiver nur falsch konfiguriert, zB Du hast den nicht auf Stereo, sondern auf den Empfang eines 5.1-Signals eingestellt.

Wie sendest Du den Ton denn zum TV bzw. zur Anlage? Analog? Digital?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Hi, 

ich hab den Pioneer Amplifier A 335 über analoges Kabel an den DVD-Player angeschlossen. 

Aber ich habe bei dem Verstärker praktisch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dafür.

Dass der TV auch nur Stereo ist habe ich mir ja auch gedacht. Also verstärkt der Amplifier alle Geräusche wie Gewehrschüsse, Explosion etc und Stimmen eben nicht?

Mir ist es eben bei dem neuen Badman Teil aufgefallen, da gehts ja anfangs schon heftig zur Sache.


----------



## Scholboy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, ich musste einfach an meinem DVD-Player den Ausgabe Modus aus Stereo stellen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

ah, Danke, werd ich heute mal probieren! wäre ja super, wenn's daran läge..


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Daran wird es liegen, ansonsten könnte man es sich nicht groß erklären, denn solch ein komischer Frequenzgang ist mir bei keinem Verstärker bekannt.


----------



## Scholboy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Vielleicht falsch angeschlossen?
Bei benutzung der 5.1 Ausgänge am DVD player(links oben im bild) wird das Signal nur für die Frontboxen übertragen, normalerweise müsste der Player auch nur Stereo Ausgänge haben(links unten im bild)

bild:

http://www.gutefrage.net/media/fragen-antworten/bilder/6884025/0_big.jpg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Stimmt, ich habe ihn über die roten Stereoausgänge angeschlossen. Wenn ich dem Nächst auf 3.1 oder 5.1 umsteige, muss ich dann den optische Ausgang verwenden?


----------



## Scholboy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

3.1 könnte schwierig werden das richtig einzustellen. 
5.1 kannst du optisch oder per Chinch an die jeweiligen Ausgänge.

Funktioniert dein Ton jetzt richtig bei dir ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Ich bin noch im Büro (wie immer von ~ 8-16Uhr)..^^ Erst heute Abend werde ich nachschauen können.

Warum könnte den 3.1 schwierig werden? :/ Ich dachte ich nehm die 5.1-Settings und der hintere Sound für die Rear-Speaker fällt einfach weg.


----------



## Lee (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*



> Ich dachte ich nehm die 5.1-Settings und der hintere Sound für die Rear-Speaker fällt einfach weg



Wie du schon sagst, der Sound fällt weg. Er wird also einfach nicht abgespielt. Demnach wird halt immer der Ton fehlen. Das ist so, als würdest du den Subwoofer weglassen. Dann würden halt die Bässe fehlen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Ja aber bei Stereo hat man ja auch keinen Sound hinten. Also sollte mir da doch nichts fehlen, oder?


----------



## Lee (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Der Rear Sound wird von den Frontspeakern wiedergeben. Nach deiner Theorie, müssten dann ja Stimmen auch fehlen, da diese normalerweise vom Center wiedergeben werden.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ja aber bei Stereo hat man ja auch keinen Sound hinten. Also sollte mir da doch nichts fehlen, oder?


 
Nein nein.... Ich glaub, man muss Dir das mal von Grund auf erklären  

- früher waren Filme (für zu Hause) immer nur in Stereo, wenn also "hinten" eine Person ankommt und spricht, dann hat man das natürlich trotzdem gehört - man könnte nur nicht hören, dass die Person von hinten kam. 

- mit 5.1 wurden Filme dann so produziert, dass - WENN man im 5.1 Modus is und ne passende Anlage hat - Geräusche, die hinten stattfinden, auch wirklich nur "hinten" zu hören sind. Auf zB der DVD is ne diditale Tonspur, wo getrennt der Sound für die 6 Kanäle ist, also vonre L+R, hinten L+R, sub und center. 

- wenn man aber einen 5.1-Film nur mit ner Stereoanlage schaut, dann ist der "hintere" Sound so wie früher dann halt auch "vorne" zu hören, das hintere wird dann im Grunde einfach dazugemischt bzw. der Film hat ne separate Stereo-Spur. Jedenfall SOLLTE das so sein... der hintere Sound fällt nicht einfach weg, nur weil Du einen 5.1-Film mit ner Stereoanlage hörst... 


Was für einen Player hast Du denn? Hat der hinten etwa 6 Buchsen für den Ton in 5.1? Das ist nämlich selten, die allermeisten haben nen digitalen Ausgang und einen Stereo-Ausgang (2c Cinch in rot+weiß). Da müßte es an sich einwandfrei funktionierten. 

Aber auch wenn der 6 Buchsen hat, dann hat der Player bestimmt auch nen Stereo-Modus, da musst Du mal schauen. WENN Du so en Player hast, dann hast Du halt vermutlich nen Surroundmodus aktiv, daher kommen halt nur 2 von 6 Kanälen bei deinem Verstärker an, also zB nur Front Links und Rear links oder so.



3.1 gibt es meines Wissens auch gar nicht. nur 2.1 bzw. Stereo (is an sich das gleiche, bei 2.1 ist der Bass halt getrennt vom Rest, dazu braucht man aber keinen speziellen 2.1-Modus)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*



> - früher waren Filme (für zu Hause) immer nur in Stereo, wenn also "hinten" eine Person ankommt und spricht, dann hat man das natürlich trotzdem gehört - man könnte nur nicht hören, dass die Person von hinten kam.
> 
> - mit 5.1 wurden Filme dann so produziert, dass - WENN man im 5.1 Modus is und ne passende Anlage hat - Geräusche, die hinten stattfinden, auch wirklich nur "hinten" zu hören sind. Auf zB der DVD is ne diditale Tonspur, wo getrennt der Sound für die 6 Kanäle ist, also vonre L+R, hinten L+R, sub und center.


 
Okay, danke jetzt hab ich's verstanden.  




> Was für einen Player hast Du denn? Hat der hinten etwa 6 Buchsen für den Ton in 5.1? Das ist nämlich selten, die allermeisten haben nen digitalen Ausgang und einen Stereo-Ausgang (2c Cinch in rot+weiß). Da müßte es an sich einwandfrei funktionierten.


 
Ich habe diesen Sony DVD-Player. 

Ich hab jetzt das "Schnell-Setup" ausgeführt und auf "AV Rot/Weiß" umgestellt und glaube, dass es besser geworden ist. Ich muss nochmal ein paar DVDs im Vergleich hören. Also Blood Diamond und Syriana haben sich gut angehört.

edit:
3.1 ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Ich muss mal korrigieren, früher wurden die Filme auch für Dolby Surround abgemischt so ab 87-88 waren eigentlich extrem viel filme auf VHS für Dolby Surround vorbereitet ( nur auf 6 Kopf abspielgeräten mit Stereo ) nur eben nicht Dolby Digital, sondern Dolby Surround Pro Logic und Dolby Surround Pro Logic 2 das wurde in einem spezielen kodierungsverfahren aus dem Stereo Signal gewonnen ( die daten hierzu wurden in einem frequenzband versteckt das ohnehin nicht hörbar ist für den Mensch ) und ist daher voll abwärtskompatibel zu Stereo, ab 2000 wurde oft ProLogic eingesezt was aber ähnlich wie Dolby Surround aus dem Stereo signal gewonnen wurde. Erst mit den DVD die ne extra Tonspur für 5.1 bzw Dolby Digital oder DTS kamm dann eine 5.1 übertragung zu stande die nicht mehr zu Stereo kompatibel ist, natürlich kann man nen DTS oder DD signal Stereo abspielen allerdings hat man dann genau das problem was KaiHD jetz hat, nämlich das stimmen leiser sind wärend Musik und die effektgeräusche verhältniss mässig laut sind. Hier kommts drauf an wie gut der Decoder vom Player oder Receiver den Upmix beherscht und die Pegel anpasst. Wenn das eher schlecht als recht ist oder garkein upmix vorhanden ist hört sich das extrem misserabel an. 

Der Korrektheit sei noch zu erwähnen Dolby Stereo ist ein 4 kanal System, Front L/R, Center, Rear. Und kann daher immer von einem Surround Gerät als Surround wiedergegeben werden, das funktioniert selbst bei Star Wars der 1979 auf VHS und Betamax auf den Markt kam, vorraussetzung ist hier halt ein Stereo abspielgerät.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Hi,
habe gerade auf deine PN geantwortet, aber ich brauche immer etwas länger heute, da andauernd jemand ins Büro reinspaziert und ich den Browser minimieren muss..^^ 

Also meinst du, ich brauche nen Receiver? Mein Verstärker verstärkt ja nur, also kann sicher nichts upscalieren, oder?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Upscalieren ? Du meinst wegen Dolby Surround ? Ne das  kann nen Stereo Verstärker nicht, aber es gibt so hübsche zusatzgeräte auf Dolby Surround basis die können aus nem Stereo Verstärker nen Dolby Surround Verstärker machen ( 4 kanal nicht zu verwechseln mit Dolby Digital 5.1 ) 
Damit klappt sogar 3.0 problemlos.

Ich hab dir ja schon geschrieben, solang du zufrieden bist mit deinem jetzigen Setup spar dein geld bis du genug geld für was richtig tolles hast, bevor du 100€ in nen Receiver investierst der dann in deiner neuen Bude völlig fehl am platz ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Du hast Recht ich werde lieber bei meinen System bleiben und dann mal was ordentliches holen, wenn ich genug Geld ("heimlich" -> Freundin rastet sonst aus..^^) bei Seite habe. 

Das mit dem "Zusatzgerät" hört sich aber dennoch interressant an.  Gibt's da ne genau Bezeichnung für? Also damit ich mal danach googln kann.  

3.0? Was heißt, dass denn genau?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Dolby Surround Decoder oder Surround Prozessor, hab so nen teil hier noch rumfliegen *g*
Die werden meist zwischen bei dem EQ ein und ausgang durchgeschleift, oder durch den Tape OUT gespeist. Haben 2 Endstufen für Center und Rear, wobei wie gesagt Rear bei Dolby Surround, und Pro Logic nur einen kanal darstellen der aufgesplittet wird auf 2 Boxen damit der Sound von links und rechts kommt.

3.0 bedeutet  Stereo + Center Speaker, genannt Dolby 3 Kanal Stereo, so stehts zumindest auf meinem Dolby Prologic teil drauf.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Yamaha DSP-E580 DSP Dolby Surround Prozessor + 5.1 Out bei eBay.de: Surround-Decoder (endet 05.06.10 18:00:44 MESZ)

In der Art?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Korrekt das ist genau so ein teil, wenn auch übertrieben teuer *g*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*



> 3.0 bedeutet Stereo + Center Speaker, genannt Dolby 3 Kanal Stereo, so stehts zumindest auf meinem Dolby Prologic teil drauf.



Ahh.  Also wenn ich die Stereoboxen und den Front Speaker auf Kanal A laufen lasse und auf Kanal B den Subwoofer, dann habe ich doch 3.1 !? Richtig? 

[Den Sub habe ich ja bereits so in mein Stereo System integriert. Die Trenfrequenz habe ich bei 80Hz eingestellt, also hinten am Sub selbst.]

Aber für den Frontspeaker habe ich ja keinen Anschluss. 
Könnte das mit so einem Soundprozessor machbar sein? Allerdins sind die ja so teuer, dass ich meinen Verstärker ja gleich gegen nen Receiver austauschen kann. :/


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Ja so in der art hättest du tatsächlich dann 3.1 

Ich versteh allerdings nicht genau worauf du hinaus willst von wegen mit der machbarkeit eines Soundprozessors ? Meinst du die Frontspeaker unterhalb von 80hz zu trennen ? 
Das geht mit so nem teil auch nicht, greifen lediglich aus dem Stereo Signal die informationen für Center und Rear ab und lassen das Stereo Signal unbehandelt durch. Selbst wenn das gehen würde, dann würdest du ja gleichzeitig deinen Subwoofer beschneiden wenn du dem Stereo Signal die 80hz nimmst, denn der wird bei dir ja auch davon gespeist. 

Ich hätt da auch noch so nen teil


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

2.0 / 2.1 MUSS ganz normal funktionieren, Du brauchst nicht auf 3.0 oder 3.1 zu gehen. vor allem weiß ich gar nicht, ob sich das überhaupt gut anhören kann, da ich davon noch nie gehört hab und Filme&co ganz sicher nicht auf so was ausgelegt sind. Das macht ggf. Sinn, wenn die Boxen sehr weit auseinanderstehen und der center dann die "Summe" aus L+R ist, damit man bei nem Film die boxen nicht so laut einstellen muss, aber sonst...? ^^

Vlt. hattest Du beim Player ja auch bei den Audiooptionen irgendeinen "tollen" Tonmodus aktiv - grad Sony hat da ja gern mal spielerien wie "Nebel" oder "Kirche" oder was auch immer, oder auch ne Surroundsimulation für Stereo, die bei Dir versagt. 

Und allgemein isses wie gesagt so, dass viele Filme total beschissen für Stereo abgemischt sind, vermutlich weil die Produzenten zu viel Zeit ins 5.1 stecken und Stereo vernachlässigen. Da müsste es aber dann so sein, dass beim GLEICHEN Film und der gleichen Szene es von den Releationen zB Stimme vs. Auto vs. Musik ungefähr gleich sein muss, wenn Du es mal per TV und mal per Verstärker hörst.

Wenn es trotzdem per Vestärker deutlich anders ist von den LAutstärkerelationen Stimme vs. rest usw., dann teste auch mal Kopfhörer an Deinem Verstärker, ob es da auch so ist - wenn nein, dann stimmt vlt. "nur" irgendwas mit den Boxen oder deren Anschlüssen nicht...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Herbboy das ist wirklich so, filme die in Dolby Stereo sind, sind für Dolby Surround ProLogic ausgelegt, das ProLogic dient als Fallback option wenn die Dolby Digital spur nicht lesbar ist, das wird sogar in Kinos eingesezt .... der einzigste unterschied zwischen dem Kino Dolby Stereo und dem Home Dolby Stereo liegt lediglich darin das im HomeSystem keine Rauschunterdrückung vorhanden ist.
Ich erzähl hier echt keinen scheis  Natürlich hört sich es nicht super gut an, aber es kann schon nen guten Surround Effekt erzeugen, aber das ist wie gesagt technik alt ist, und mit DVD´s und Dolby Digital stark an bedeutung verloren hat. Center und Rear sind auch nicht die summe aus L/R es wird halt ne spezielle Matrixkodierung genuzt 
Les dir mal das hier durch, da wird das relativ gut erklärt und nein ich hab mein wissen nicht daher, ich hab schon vor 13 jahren meine erste Dolby Surround Anlage gehabt und beschäftige mich seither auch damit.
Dolby Surround ? Wikipedia


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

@dfence: das bezweifel ich ja nicht. Aber es MUSS eine "normale" Stereospur vorhanden sein. Wenn Du nix an den Optionen änderst, MUSST Du ganz normal den Sound hören können. Und DA ist es halt so oder so oft mies abgemischt.

Oft ist ja selbst bei 5.1 völlig daneben, wenn der Autocrash und der MP-Schuss 3x so laut wie normale Gespräche sind. Das ist in der Realität zwar wirklich so, aber das kann man doch bitte nicht für zu hause dann so abmischen...


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Ich hasse es, wenn sie es so abmischen, dass die Stimmen immer leiser werden (mit Audacity überprüft) und dann bäm, kommt ne Überblendung und peng, volle Lautstärke, wer sich so nen Scheiss einfallen lässt, du verstehst kein Wort mehr, weil der Tonmann weiter gegeht mitm Mikro und dann auf einmal brüllen die schon fast wieder rein, sowas kotzt an. Die sollten die Grobmotoriker, die die Abmischung machen mal gegen Feinmotoriker austauschen...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*

Jep Herbboy da hast recht, wir ham auch bisl aneinander vorbei geredet, denn ich sag ja auch es muss ne Stereo Spur dabei sein, denn eben diese dienen als Fallback option wenn das Digital signal nicht mehr gelesen hab. Wie ich schon sagte Dolby Surround Pro Logic 1 wird aus der Stereo Spur erzeugt, wenn die grottig abgemischt ist, dann klingts auch bei Surround nicht mehr so pralle.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stimmen bei Stereo-Systen leiser als die Umgebungsgeräusche?*



> Ich versteh allerdings nicht genau worauf du hinaus willst von wegen mit der machbarkeit eines Soundprozessors ? Meinst du die *Frontspeaker unterhalb von 80hz zu trennen *?
> Das geht mit so nem teil auch nicht, greifen lediglich aus dem Stereo Signal die informationen für Center und Rear ab und lassen das Stereo Signal unbehandelt durch. Selbst wenn das gehen würde, dann würdest du ja gleichzeitig deinen Subwoofer beschneiden wenn du dem Stereo Signal die 80hz nimmst, denn der wird bei dir ja auch davon gespeist.



Ich hab es so gemacht, dass ich den Sub (am Sub selbst ist der Regler) auf <80Hz eingestellt habe. So dass er nicht Frequenzen wie z.B. 120Hz wiedergibt, weil diese ja von meinem StandLS noch gut wiedergegeben werde sollten. 



Also könnte ich mit dem Soundprozessor alle Boxen anschließen? 
-> also 2x StandLS + 1 Front-Speaker+ Sub ?

Oder würde ich den Sub nach wie vor am Verstärker (Kanal B) lassen?

Würde der Soundprozessor an den Rec-Ausgang des Verstärkers angeschlossen? Oder wie läuft, dass generell? 


Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen.^^ Danke für die Geduld mit mir! 


P.S. hatte zwecks Geb am Mittwoch keine Zeit vorher online zu kommen (-> gestern war Ausnüchterungstag )..^^


----------

